# Coffee beer



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

So awhile back during one of my late night drinking sessions I came across a post from @Westside Threat about trading some locally brewed coffee beer. Having already had a few too many that night of course I took the bait. I knew I have a couple awesome breweries in town and a few more close by but at the time wasn't thinking about the fact that they're small and don't sale cans or bottles to go. Most of the ones that do only have the coffee stuff seasonally and this isn't coffee season on the beach. So it took me longer than expected to put a package together and I guess he got tired of waiting because this awesome looking 6 pack was waiting for me when I got home from work. Even sent some great smokes to pair them with. Thanks man, yours should be there tomorrow.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Awesome, glad they made it safe! The Board Meeting is definitely the lightest, Tree Blood being the heaviest. Bacon & Eggs is the “truest” coffee taste.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Westside Threat said:


> Awesome, glad they made it safe! The Board Meeting is definitely the lightest, Tree Blood being the heaviest. Bacon & Eggs is the "truest" coffee taste.


Thanks, looking forward to trying them. Hopefully yours makes it there safe and California doesn't put some kind of ban on imports from Florida lol.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Westside Threat said:


> Awesome, glad they made it safe! The Board Meeting is definitely the lightest, Tree Blood being the heaviest.  Bacon & Eggs is the "truest" coffee taste.


Have you had Mocha Merlin Porter from Firestone, Ballast Point Victory at Sea, Founder Breakfast Stout.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I've had the breakfast stout and thought it was good. Haven't had the others though. I've been tempted to get some founder's KBS or CBS since everybody makes a big deal about it but it's expensive and I have a hard time paying that much for beer.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

SilkyJ said:


> I've had the breakfast stout and thought it was good. Haven't had the others though. I've been tempted to get some founder's KBS or CBS since everybody makes a big deal about it but it's expensive and I have a hard time paying that much for beer.


Here an interesting link with a list of coffee inspired beers. I've had, maybe, 4 or 5 from this list

https://gearmoose.com/the-20-best-coffee-beers-in-america/


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I've only had a few off that list but I actually almost sent the funky buddha and the good people in the trade.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

ebnash said:


> Have you had Mocha Merlin Porter from Firestone, Ballast Point Victory at Sea, Founder Breakfast Stout.


Yep. The Firestone and Ballast Point are local, they are all over the place. Founders in available right now too!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Huge thanks to @SilkyJ for the beer and cigars. Never had any of these beers, super excited to try them. And I've only had one of the cigars. Thanks again!

















Sent from the Westside


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Glad they made it there safe. The Morning Glow is the lightest of the bunch followed by the Red Eye Gravy. I don't think they wrote it on the can but it's an oatmeal brown ale aged with coffee beans from a local coffee place. It's from 3rd Planet brewery here in Niceville. I haven't had the one from Cigar City before but I've been to their brewery in Tampa and really liked most of their other stuff. I tried to mix it up and include a few different styles for you to try. Enjoy!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice trade guys!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

SilkyJ said:


> Glad they made it there safe. The Morning Glow is the lightest of the bunch followed by the Red Eye Gravy. I don't think they wrote it on the can but it's an oatmeal brown ale aged with coffee beans from a local coffee place. It's from 3rd Planet brewery here in Niceville. I haven't had the one from Cigar City before but I've been to their brewery in Tampa and really liked most of their other stuff. I tried to mix it up and include a few different styles for you to try. Enjoy!


Can't wait to try them. Such a great selection of cigars as well


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I had to try that bacon and eggs for breakfast this morning. Really enjoyed this one and I agree that it's definitely got a big coffee flavor. Also one of the easiest drinking imperial porters I've had. I could hurt myself with these real easy lol. Since I'm a slow smoker and a fast drinker I went back for another and grabbed the Modern Times. It's funny because I sent you a coconut coffee beer thinking it was an odd combo and would be something you've never had yet you sent me one too. This one is more coconut than coffee or cocoa to me and I'm really liking it too. That's 2 good beers so far, maybe California is good for something after all lol. Thanks, I'm beginning to think I might have got the better end of this trade.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

I decided to have this to cool off with after spending a few hours in the sun working on the car. I picked this one because you said it was the lightest, I think you got it mixed up with the Modern Times. It's good but it's a little much in this heat.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Doubt this is compatible with my diet but who cares. &#128060;


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

90% of the time, I'm a water, hops, yeast, and barley kind of guy when it comes to my beer, but if they've gotta put something else in, then coffee's the one thing I can handle, since it complements dark roasted barley well when done right. I made a coffee porter once back when I was homebrewing, and it was pretty stellar. Looks a like an excellent trade all around--I've never had any of those beers, but they all look good!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

SilkyJ said:


> Doubt this is compatible with my diet but who cares. &#128060;
> View attachment 256550


 Someone was burning the midnight oil last night...

I haven't tried any coffee beer yet, but i do love coffee and i do love beer. I assume it is almost a stout with a coffee kick to it?

Heard yesterday that PBR now has a coffee beer.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Travoline said:


> Someone was burning the midnight oil last night...
> 
> I haven't tried any coffee beer yet, but i do love coffee and i do love beer. I assume it is almost a stout with a coffee kick to it?
> 
> Heard yesterday that PBR now has a coffee beer.


The apocalypse is here


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I dislike Belgian style IPAs. I despise Belgian style stouts. Belgian style coffee beers?

Surpringly good. The yeast and cold brew pair really well.










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Key west brewing has a good blonde with a hint of cold brew in it. 

I know it sounds gross but it actually wasn’t horrible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

